# Duda con Fuente de amplificador valvular 100W



## franybenja (Feb 10, 2014)

Hola muchachos soy nuevo en esto de los amplis, la idea es hacer un clon lo mas parecido al Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier, se que me va a llevar tiempo, pero bueno lo que intento es obtener experiencia y asi poder algún día terminarlo.
Tengo una pequeña duda de como hacer o donde conseguir la Bobina de Choque de Filtrado que tiene la fuente. Por ahí si alguno ya lo habia hecho o sabe mas que yo que me pueda ayudar, se lo voy a agradecer mucho.
Dejo adjuntado el esquema de la fuente abajo.

Desde ya muchas Gracias!!


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 15, 2014)

franybenja dijo:


> Hola muchachos soy nuevo en esto de los amplis, la idea es hacer un clon lo mas parecido al Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier, se que me va a llevar tiempo, pero bueno lo que intento es obtener experiencia y asi poder algún día terminarlo.
> Tengo una pequeña duda de como hacer o donde conseguir la Bobina de Choque de Filtrado que tiene la fuente. Por ahí si alguno ya lo habia hecho o sabe mas que yo que me pueda ayudar, se lo voy a agradecer mucho.
> Dejo adjuntado el esquema de la fuente abajo.
> 
> Desde ya muchas Gracias!!



El inductor de filtro (Choke) debe ser para ese circuito de 4 Hy, y su bobinado debe tener una resistencia de 105 Ω o menor, en cuanto a la corriente que debe entregar sin saturarse, supongo yo  ( hubiese sido ideal la publicación del circuito completo y no solo la fuente) que el terminal A a la salida de los 2 primeros electrolíticos de los rectificadores es +B, luego viene el Choque y a partir de allí, el terminal B alimenta las pantallas (g2) de las válvulas de salida,y a continuación los terminales C,D, y E, que vuelvo a suponer ,serán para los pre u otras misceláneas,si es así como pienso, con 100 Ma, alcanza.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## crimson (Feb 17, 2014)

Este artículo es de 1.963, pero trata el misterio del choque de fuente para valvulares:




Saludos C


----------



## crimson (Feb 22, 2014)

Encontré otro artículo sobre inductores de filtro:





Saludos C


----------



## franybenja (Mar 4, 2014)

Buenisima info Crimson y Gustavo!!!.

Gustavo, si es para alimentar las valvulas del Pre y de la placa del Amplificador.
Crimson voy a descargar las imagenes y tratar de ingeniarmelas para fabricarlo.
Les agradesco muchisimo la colaboracion!!


----------

